# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Keshilla per visa emigruese

## Doridori

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Nese mundemi te me sugjeroni apo me keshilloni me njohurit e juaja rreth shkakut tim.
Burri ime emigroi ne Usa ne 2008 mirepo ai akoma nuk ka perfitu dokumenta permanent.
U bene 6 vite qe akoma nuk Ka mundur te beje diqka me gjygj, disa seanca i ka kryer mirepo e fundit ka qene nje problem i gjygjit qe ska qene zerimi i mjaftueshem si dhe ska pas perkthyese.Keshtut qe eshte shtyre data e seances per disa vjete.
Une jam e paraqitur ne Usa si gruaja e tije, por une kam ngelur ne Kosove pa arritur qe te aplikoje per vise se paku per vizite, nje here kam provuar por me eshte rrefuzuar.
Perveq kesaj burri im punon paguan taksat, ka pattent shoferi, paguan qeran e apartmenTit jeton taman si nje banor i rregullt me leje qendrimi.
Mund qe dikush te me sugjeroje ose te me keshilloje se qfare te beje per te bindir ambasaden per Nje vise turistike perkunder thuerjes se ligjit.
Ose nqs ndonjeri ka pasur ose ka degjuar ne lidhje me kete rast si timin te u lutem te me trregoje ndonje rruge shprese
Me sinqeritet
Nga,
Doridori

----------

